# 2001 Subaru Legacy replacing the driver side seat belt



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

I noticed the other day that my drivers side seatbelt has a cut about halfway through it. I don't know how it happened, but I would like to replace it in case of an accident. From what I found researching it online it doesn't seem to difficult to do or very expensive (I found a pair of belt for @ $100.00). One thing that's got me thinking is it says they don't come with airbag sensors. Can anyone explain to me what these are? I'm not sure if my original's have this. The car does have dual front airbags but I thought they went off from a sensor in the front of the car as in a collision I didn't think the seatbelt had anything to do with the airbags. Any help would be great as I would like to get this replaced asap.

Thanks again.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

DH recommends http://www.scoobymods.com/ for all things relating to subaru repairs. Check them out. I'm sure you can find step by step directions and well informed advice.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Newer seatbelts may measure how far extended they are or how much tension is on the belt and based on this information, the airbag may or may not deploy.

For example if someone is leaning forward at the time of impact, like someone with her face in the mirror to put on lip stick or whatever, and the person is right up against the air bag... Then the seat belt would "sense" that it was fully extended. And it would not be a good idea for the air bag to deploy in that situation.

If the seatbelt sensor is not connected (or non-sensor belt installed), the airbag might not deploy.

At a minimum, I would replace the seat belt with the same manufacturer's part number belt from a vehicle in a wrecking yard. Might even be less expensive and matching colors too!

Or order a new belt from the dealer. This could cost $500, but I would have no problem paying that. I think my life is worth $500!

If you do install a non factory seat belt, I would post a sign in the car that the air bag system is not working and ride at your own risk. And especially if you ever sell the vehicle, people should know the safety system is not working properly.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Not to say you can't buy a used seatbelt, but just be careful. They are only rated for 1 accident a piece.

The sensor could mean a couple of different things. It could be as complicated as Billy Bob said, or it could just be as simple as the sensor that registers whether or not it's plugged in in case of an accident (won't deploy if the seatbelt is not clickec in).


----------



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

I spoke to the site that had the replacement belts (which were new just not Subaru manufactured) and they said that I would need to make some "slight" modifications to my car to make the belts fit. I asked what "slight" meant and was then told the seatbelts are not returnable. It makes me a little hesitant to buy them and find out there no good. Maybe I'll have my local mechanic look at it for me or do a search online to find a subaru parts site that has them.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

